# 220v work in North America ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Will a 220v cd player function properly in North America ?
I found a Sony cd player overseas but it says 220v.

thanks


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

It will work,if you hook it up to a 220-240 outlet, unless the internal p-s is of the switching variety...then it may work on 120 vac

Or get one of these
http://www.110220volts.ca/AR-350.html


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

You have to have the correct plug, your common 220v in the house will obviously not fit. Also, the unit is set for 220v 50hz, where we use 110v 60hz. It may make the motor run too slow, or some other goofy thing. There are transformers available that also have rectifiers built in for just this purpose, the rectifier changes the frequency.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> You have to have the correct plug, your common 220v in the house will obviously not fit. Also, the unit is set for 220v 50hz, where we use 110v 60hz. It may make the motor run too slow, or some other goofy thing. There are transformers available that also have rectifiers built in for just this purpose, the rectifier changes the frequency.


Tag says 50/60hz


----------

